# Firmware: Canon EOS-1D X Mark III v1.1.0



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 7, 2020)

> Canon has released new firmware for the EOS-1D X Mark III.
> *Firmware Version 1.1.0 incorporates the following enhancement and fixes:*
> 
> The option to capture full HD movies and 4K UHD movies in 23.98p frame rate has been added.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## ERHP (Apr 7, 2020)

I'll know in a few hours if mine already has this update or not.


----------



## VisionColor (Apr 7, 2020)

Yahooo updating mine


----------



## RBS (Apr 7, 2020)

Updated mine also. Transfer via gigabit ethernet was already much faster than my 1DX II so it will be interesting to see if there is a further noticeable increase in transfer speed (increased transfer speed via wired network is listed as one of the improvements).


----------



## VisionColor (Apr 7, 2020)

RBS said:


> Updated mine also. Transfer via gigabit ethernet was already much faster than my 1DX II so it will be interesting to see if there is a further noticeable increase in transfer speed (increased transfer speed via wired network is listed as one of the improvements).


I transferred couple Raw video files via usb type c and speed improvement is significant .


----------



## RBS (Apr 7, 2020)

Thank Visioncolor!, now I just need to shoot enough files to make this speed increase worthwhile. If it weren't for the pandemic, I would be transferring several hundred files from each of my 1DX family bodies several times per week shooting high school soccer


----------



## Warrenl (Apr 7, 2020)

Updated. Now we have 23.97 1080P


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 7, 2020)

Warrenl said:


> Updated. Now we have 23.97 1080P


Now it just remains to be seen if that 23.98 1080 is any good, it certainly isn't the MkII's strong point.



VisionColor said:


> I transferred couple Raw video files via usb type c and speed improvement is significant .


The release notes don't mention USB-C, only increased speeds over wired LAN. 
_"2. The communication speed has been improved when connected via wired LAN."_


----------



## VisionColor (Apr 7, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Now it just remains to be seen if that 23.98 1080 is any good, it certainly isn't the MkII's strong point.
> 
> 
> The release notes don't mention USB-C, only increased speeds over wired LAN.
> _"2. The communication speed has been improved when connected via wired LAN."_


The cable that comes with 1dx is it not usb type c? Anyways speed transfer increased i can tell u that


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 8, 2020)

VisionColor said:


> The cable that comes with 1dx is it not usb type c? Anyways speed transfer increased i can tell u that


Yes the cable that comes with the camera is a USB-C to USB-C IFC-100U Interface Cable, no that is not a LAN cable. You might think you are seeing a speed boost but that is not what Canon are saying they improved, they specifically refer to increased wired LAN speeds, that would be an Ethernet cable (no you don't get one with the camera) into the body LAN port which then normally plugs into a network switch, a router, or even a spare Ethernet port on a computer.


----------



## VisionColor (Apr 8, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Yes the cable that comes with the camera is a USB-C to USB-C IFC-100U Interface Cable, no that is not a LAN cable. You might think you are seeing a speed boost but that is not what Canon are saying they improved, they specifically refer to increased wired LAN speeds, that would be an Ethernet cable (no you don't get one with the camera) into the body LAN port which then normally plugs into a network switch, a router, or even a spare Ethernet port on a computer.


That actually makes sence now @privatebydesign thank you for explaining it.


----------



## ERHP (Apr 8, 2020)

So my MK III arrived today, still sporting the old firmware. All updated now but nowhere to take it to shoot, lol. First world problems and all that.


----------



## arbitrage (Apr 8, 2020)

Has anyone who had the freezing issue tested to see if this actually fixes it? Every report I read from people with that issue did not have the level activated so it doesn't seem like Canon has fixed the reported problem or didn't understand it in the first place. I guess the level problem must have been another problem but probably most 1DXIII shooters don't want an annoying level in their FOV when shooting action...I never saw any value of the level for shooting action which the 1DXIII is targeted at.


----------

